# Drying a pressed cheese



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

What are the proper conditions to dry a pressed cheese before waxing it?

Room temp? warmer/cooler? humid? dry? 

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi PJ,

I like to dry at room temp, not too warm, about 68F. In the summer when my house gets very warm I take the cheeses into the cooler basement to dry. Place the cheese on a wooden cheese board or cheese mats (I use needle point canvas found in the craft section at WalMart) A plate allows moisture to accumulate under the cheese. Flip the cheese multiple times a day to facilitate even drying.

Christy


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Christy!

I was hoping you would chime in!
PJ


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to have a friend that lives near an Asian grocery store who sent me sushi mats to use under cheeses. They are stiff hollow plastic sticks woven together with air spaces made by twisting the threads between each stick.
They can go in the dishwasher and are thick enough that they allow air circulation under the cheese. They are very very inexpensive and all Asian groceries have them.

I also have had to drape the drying wheels with butter muslin because I am a fool for fresh air and we live in the woods and so it rains pollen this time of year. We don't have a basement but the floor of one closet is ceramic tile and stays about 60ish and works for drying when the house warms up. 

Lee


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Lee - I'm going to have to search for a slightly cooler spot in my house to dry my cheese. My first cheddar was very dry, which may have been b/c I dried it too close to the wood stove!

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how abt drying in a refrig can that be done ?? It is already high 70's and humid here.


----------

